# TechpowerUp's Fall 2017 WarmUP! WCG Challenge (10/27 thru 10/31)- crunch/fold with TPU and WIN!!!



## Norton (Oct 27, 2017)

*TPU Fall 2017 WarmUP! (10/27- 10/31/2017)*
*note starts 10/27 at 0:00 UT (10/26 at 8pm eastern time)*


*Join us to crunch/fold and even get a chance to win some cool stuff!!!*


*Welcome to the TPU Fall 2017 WarmUP! WCG Challenge*
It's finally starting to cool off in a lot of areas so it's time to bring on some digital heat by crunching on our rigs in a new challenge!

*Link to the official Challenge results:*
*TPU Fall 2017 WarmUP! (10/27- 10/31/2017)*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8620

  We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home to help the research effort on cancer and other diseases.


*The plan:*

Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in. 

AND

Use this challenge to get our rigs ready for the *WCG 13th Birthday Challenge hosted by SETI.Germany (starts 11/16/2017)*


   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes*
* some restrictions apply- see prize post below








*How to join:*
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing some of the prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7850/GeForce 660Ti or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

*For crunching....*
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....*
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

*Some of our past Challenge threads:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerups-spring-2017-wcg-challenge-3-22-thru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


*Many more here too:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
*Challenges link at WCG:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

*See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!*

*CHALLENGE RESULTS (UPDATED DAILY):*
-
-
-


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2017)

*TPU Fall WarmUP! WCG Challenge- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 


_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*
Prizes (available worldwide):
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @theonedub 
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @twilyth 
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow*

*Additional donations are welcome
*

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Be an active member of the TPU crunching and/or folding Team prior to 10/25/2017
- Participate* for the duration of the TPU Fall WarmUP! 2017 Challenge
* Daily ppd participation is expected- late comers can be added on a case by case basis


*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks like we're starting in just a few minutes!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 27, 2017)

And....................Here we go!!!!!!!!!     

God, I love WCG challenges. So much fun and everyone has such a great time on the team forum here.


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2017)

Always in! Looks like I need to get to building another box, or rather finish one of the boxes, in time for the SETI dealio.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2017)

Jeez, not many are posting in this thread?????!!!!! Come on Team TPU, let's hear some cheer on this challenge!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 28, 2017)

already running the 8350


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, not many are posting in this thread?????!!!!! Come on Team TPU, let's hear some cheer on this challenge!!!!!!!!


It's just too warm here.  Believe me, I was wanting to:


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2017)

Both systems are crunching away


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 28, 2017)

Just put the 3820 in the attic to run since I have a circuit up there now. 

Edit: Chilly attic at night is chilly. These are temperatures under full load at stock with it being ~2*C outside:

```
coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Package id 0:  +45.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 0:        +33.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1:        +41.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 2:        +41.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 3:        +44.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2017)

6 rigs up and running with another running part-time for another member 

Will startup #8 tomorrow


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> 6 rigs up and running with another running part-time for another member
> 
> Will startup #8 tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2017)

My 2 rigs are running for the challenge, but that's about all I can swing right now.

It may be possible to get the last rig running for the next challenge coming up, just gotta plan ahead and schedule some time to mess with things. 

Oh, time...


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 28, 2017)

My stuff is running as well.


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 28, 2017)

I added a dual core cruncher last night, and plan to add another dual core today.  The part for the last machine should be here on Monday so it will be running Monday afternoon.


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2017)

*DAY 1 RESULTS!

TPU is holding a solid 2nd place- Great job Team!!!




*


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2017)

Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... 

Lets rock Team !


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 28, 2017)

2nd place is great but we need 1st


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm late to the party but still crunching


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2017)

T-Bob said:


> I'm late to the party but still crunching


Thanks for the reminder, need to get a Team email out from WCG 

Watch the second post in this thread for a prize update sometime this afternoon


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 28, 2017)

I have the second dual core up and crunching, in addition to the ones I already have crunching now


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2017)

peche said:


> Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching... Crunching...
> 
> Lets rock Team !


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2017)

*DAY 2 RESULTS!

TPU is still holding a solid 2nd place- Great job Team!!!*


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2017)

*Prize post has been updated! *

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.238219/#post-3745140

Opt in is not necessary- Winners will be chosen on 10/31 just after close of the challenge... A great time to get in on the Halloween game sales from Steam and other sites


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 30, 2017)

Was able to fix and put another 24threads back in action last night.


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2017)

*DAY 3 RESULTS!

TPU is still holding a solid 2nd place- Great job Team!!!*


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 30, 2017)

How on earth do I miss these things!??!  My two crunching rigs are sidelined for the moment, but I'll be looking at this:



Norton said:


> Use this challenge to get our rigs ready for the *WCG 13th Birthday Challenge hosted by SETI.Germany (starts 11/16/2017)*



@Norton - will there be a thread here for that?


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> @Norton - will there be a thread here for that?


Yessir! The works, front page announcement, Team email, prizes/game giveaway, etc....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2017)

I still have not gotten that big server setup yet. I have had too much stuff going on at work and we are having trouble finding the rack rails for it. I may just gravity mount it and power it if I get a chance today.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> I *still have not gotten that big server setup yet*. I have had too much stuff going on at work and we are having trouble finding the rack rails for it. I may just gravity mount it and power it if I get a chance today.



That's why this is a warm up challenge... gives us that chance to start getting stuff ready for the larger challenge in a couple of weeks 

*Keep your rigs going- less than 12 hrs to the finish line!!!*


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

*DAY 4 RESULTS! 

TPU is still holding a solid 2nd place- Great job Team!!!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> That's why this is a warm up challenge... gives us that chance to start getting stuff ready for the larger challenge in a couple of weeks
> 
> *Keep your rigs going- less than 12 hrs to the finish line!!!*



I still got 6 core 12 thread chuggin along. I want that power though! LOL


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Keep your rigs going


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

Bah, if only we could topple team china. Somebody buy me some EPYC 7601's please! I'll cover the electric xD


----------



## stevorob (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Keep your rigs going*



All of mine are still chugging along


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

infrared said:


> Bah, if only we could topple team china. Somebody buy me some EPYC 7601's please! I'll cover the electric xD


wish i could have a bigger setup, xeon or TR's i have plenty space here in the office for hosting a TPU WCG Rig ! also free power  !


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 31, 2017)

infrared said:


> Bah, if only we could topple team china. Somebody buy me some EPYC 7601's please! I'll cover the electric xD


Even one 2P server with those would be a huge amount of compute. I'm all for donations.


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 31, 2017)

lurking in the back


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2017)

Challenge is finished, final results will be posted later today.

Apologies for not doing the drawing last night, was exhausted when I got back from work and completely forgot about it 

Drawing to be held this afternoon


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2017)

*FINAL RESULTS!*

*TPU comes in 2nd place!!!*





*Great Work Team!!!* 

*Next up- the WCG 13th Birthday Challenge- starts 11/16/2017 (stay tuned for details)*


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2017)

With all the cores at home, I wish I had seen this!!  Congrats on 2nd place TPU


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2017)

*Prize Winners

- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by* *@Norton*
*@infrared @NastyHabits* 
*
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @theonedub 
@brandonwh64 @blunt14468* 
*
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @twilyth 
@manofthem @stevorob* 
*
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow
@AlienIsGOD* 
*Congrats to the winners! 
*
Winners will be contacted via PM


----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2017)

That's awesome, thanks to everyone that donated! Cheers @Norton for my prize, and for being an all-round legend!


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Prize Winners
> 
> - 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by* *@Norton*
> *@infrared @NastyHabits
> ...


Sweet, I can put that towards a hsf for the 8320


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow! I didnt see that I actually won something! LOL I was coming in here to say I have the server racked and powered and I am about to install windows.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2017)

infrared said:


> That's awesome, thanks to everyone that donated! Cheers @Norton for my prize, and for being an all-round legend!





AlienIsGOD said:


> Sweet, I can put that towards a hsf for the 8320





brandonwh64 said:


> Wow! I didnt see that I actually won something! LOL I was coming in here to say I have the server racked and powered and I am about to install windows.





Quick update- I have been entrusted to disperse everyone's Paypal prizes. I will get PM's out to the winners later today


----------



## stevorob (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the awesome giveaway as always @Norton 

I'll put my prize into the cruncher fund.  Just not sure what I'm gonna upgrade... perhaps start saving for another dedicated box....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Prize Winners
> 
> - 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by* *@Norton*
> *@infrared @NastyHabits
> ...




Thank you @twilyth!  

And thanks Cap'n @Norton for your hard work with the Challenge, the team, the organizing. 


Great work everyone, 2nd place is always awesome!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you Cap'n for all of the time and effort you put into our scrappy little team.  We may not have the team numbers but we still play with the big dogs in the stats.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

WCG 13th Birthday challenge is on- details here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...1-16-11-22-2017-calling-all-crunchers.238851/

CRUNCH ON!!!


----------

